# Moab-Skinny Tire Festival



## jeffnboise (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm looking for suggestions regarding CHEAP housing during the STF (Mar 1-4). We've stayed in the Moab Inn (great breakfast, but not cheap) and the Lazy Lizard Hostel (certainly cheap, but a little too 'bare bones'). Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*an alternative*

I've found that in Moab cheap = crappy. Do what we do, rent a 3 bedroom condo, about $175 a night, and get 5 others to stay with you. That breaks down to less than $30 a head. A $175 condo is usually far better than any hotel in Moab and you can save even more by using the kitchen to cook a few meals. The one we usually rent is Rim Village on the south end of town off Spanish Valley road.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.slickrockcampground.com/cabins.html
It's cheap! Never stayed in one, but we have camped there.


----------

